# Bubbles accumulating at top



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

I have bubbles accumulating at the top of my tank and was wondering if its just because of water aggitation or if there is a cause.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

If they do not pop,test your water,usually a sign of poor water quality.


----------



## Misbehavin (Jan 3, 2004)

same as above


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

If you are not using power heads or aeration and the bubbles don't pop immediatlely it could mean bad water quality.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Um, ok I have this problem too. I am in Los Angeles by the Beach (Venice) and I never had this problem before my last water change which was two days ago.

I did full tank maintenance. Cleaned the dried water stains and gravel vacuumed and changed fluval media.

Now I am getting these bubbles on top as well.

I have had this tank cycled since OCT and haven't seen this before except when I fed the fish oily fillets.

But these bubbles are more solid then the oily bubbles.

Any ways my fish seem like they are trying to breathe a little more then usual so I tested water

Ammo- 0 - 0.25
nitr-I-te- 0
Nitr-A-te- 20

PH 6.8
Temp 78-80
So everything is fine with the water chemistry.

3 of the fish (out of 9) rub against the leaves.

I have heard this is because there is ammonia in the tank really high but two tests have shown little to none at all.

SO I am stumped. cause the water test kits both quick dip and the wardley drop kits say the water is good.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

?? ANY1??


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I could be wrong but I think its due to high nitrAte levels. I usually have these if I skip a water change.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

> Um, ok I have this problem too. I am in Los Angeles by the Beach (Venice) and I never had this problem before my last water change which was two days ago.
> 
> I did full tank maintenance. Cleaned the dried water stains and gravel vacuumed and changed fluval media.
> 
> ...


Since you did a full tank maintenance and changed the media in your filter and by vacuuming your gravel you lost all if not most of all the beneficial bacteria that eat ammonia.

I did the same mistake and was suggested I pick up a Bottle of Bio-Spira....I guess you should do the same to re-establish your bacteria.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Hmm, I just ran a third nitr-A-te test.

Its off the chart. 100ppm.

I just changed the water two days ago but now the hitrate is high.

I thought about the possibility that I killed the beneficial bacteria or something but if I did after two days teh ammonia would be a little higher I think. Plus I might see some nitr-I-tes.

So it is super high nitr-A-tes. I had this happen before when I found a rotting chunk of fillet in November,

Guess I gotta mess around in the tank a bit to see if there is a goldfish head under something. Still wouldn't there be alot of AMmonia if something was rotting?

I have two fluval 304's setup on this 100 GAL there is a lot of bacteria in the bio max media baskets. So I am hoping for the best but if this doesnt get better I will get Bio Spira. Probably doing a water change tonight.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Here are the bubbles


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Test Kits


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Hmm, I wonder if the brown algea produces alot of Nitrates?

I cleaned off all of it on the tank walls. But I probbaly should get the decorations out and clean them off as well.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

High Nitrates are a result of Nitrite Eating bacteria producing wastes, in order to lower it you need to do atleast a 25% water change and add some live plants....only solution I can think of is to add the Bio-Spira and hope the Ammonia eating bacteria colonize and produce waste for the nitrite eating bacteria to eat. Do Periodic water changes but leave the gravel and media alone, check and record your water results.

I'm sure more people on this board can help.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

I am very aware of the nitrogen cycle of a tank.

Was just surprised it could turn around so quick only after 2 days of changing almost half of the water.

Last time I changed this much water it was perfect.

So the only other thing, and I can't find it yet, is if something is rotting/dentrifying in the substrate.

I put in a water treatment called Prime that detoxifies Nitr-a-te.

It also detoxifies nitr-i-te but I don't have any of that (thats detectable) so I am not worried.

I initially thought I might have killed the benificial bacteria load but since the fluval 304's are well stocked by now I have to assume it isn't cycle related (as in un-cycled).

But for the record, if something was rotting wouldn't there be alot of ammonia in the tank?

Or is it just that with that ammonia spurt thet nitr-i-tes are eating alot more so the nitr-A-te is spiking?

Is this a correct assumption?

I will do a water change again tonight when everyone is out of the office.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Hmm I wonder if the brown algea all over teh UG filters was the culprit?

Here is a before and after of the crap on the UG filter air tubes.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

UG filter top with Brown gunk.

After I cleaned all these off the bubbles are very minimal now.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I dont think thats brown algae...its decomposed waste trapped by the UGF filter.....throw that UGF in the trash.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

i have had the problem in all 3 of my tanks it is due to high protein levels in the water do a water change and take out dead or uneaten food alot more!!


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Hey Xenon. If I throw the UG filters away wont the bacteria under the gravel dentrificate?

I do gravel vacuum every weekend but was worried that the still bacteria in the rocks would always be a problem after I took the UG filter out.

I suppose I should remove alot of teh Gravel if I take out the UG filter?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

run a filter in parallel for a few weeks, then remove the UG filter. The UG filter only provides a way to get water to flow through the rocks.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

I have two fluval 304's as well as the UG.

What other filter would I run in Paralell?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I would just rip out the UGF and add another filter then. You might experience a short spike in ammonia.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Any suggestions on the filter type?

I have 2 x fluval 304's but have no idea what else is good for my 100 gal?


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Imo,take out the ugf and add a power filter with a bio-wheel,it will hold way more bacteria than any can,and with the 2 cans you got, i think you will be in good shape.


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

Go for a Emperor 400. Very nice filter with bio-wheel aswell. My bubbles went away on there own I think it was becuase of excess shrimp in the tank and because of high nitrate due to my new tank not being fully cycled yet.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Emporer 400 is always a good choice!


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Noble said:


> Here are the bubbles


 That looks like you added dish soap to your tank.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

upt1me said:


> Noble said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the bubbles
> ...


 I notcied bubbles in my overflows when I got back last week. I quickly identified it as excess NitrAte due to lack of proper cleaning of the sand, etc. When I am gone my roomate throws in a few shrimp for the piranha. I dont ask him to clean up and try to give such a small amount I know it will be consumed. However, piranha are messy eaters, so it was only a matter of time till something fell behind a rock and started rotting.


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

You people must have shitty water or something. I mean I only have a 20 gallon tank with 4 larger size piranhas and there are no bubbles. My water is clear and prestne. I never bother to test my water, I just maintain a strict water change schedule. I change 20% of my water on the 1st and 15th of each month.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

I got an emperor 400, and emperor 280 (for feeder tank) and a newer, bigger, better, gravel Vac.

I hooked up the emperors last nite.

They are great. Water is alot better but the gravel does need vacuumed again. I removed almost half of the gravel.

Will be pulling out the UG filters tonight or tomorrow (depending on office work).

The gravel VAC I have also changes teh water as well. Its really cool. No more buckets.

It definintly was the NitrAte levels from undercleaned gravel.

I found two pieces of goldfish and a piece of shrimp. They were really small pieces like a quarter inch but they were down in the gravel with gunk on them.

My air pump driven gravel vac didn't have enough power to get it up through the 5 inches of gravel. SO, like I said I removed gravel till it was just over an inch think.

--edit---Now I have two Fluval 304's and an emperor 400. Should be excellent water quality as soon as I get rid of the UG's and vacuum the gravel again tonight.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Emp 400 , nice, and i only got 1 inch of gravel also,it works better than deep gravel by far,


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Gotta love Marineland and their filters!


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

> Gotta love Marineland and their filters!


Yeah I have a Marineland heater to go with my EMP 400 which are both amazing.

Noble I suggest you put some foam or filter floss in the extra media containers instead of carbon. I use Fluval foam (and cut it to fit) and I use some Petcetera Filter Fibre.. Works great.


----------

